# My water pump has stopped working



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

My motorhome is a 2005 Geist Phantom GL. I'm going away this weekend so I have just filled up the water tank. When I turned on the taps to purge the system and fill up the water heater, nothing happened, the pump refused to run. 

I checked the fuse in the Electroblock EBL 99 G and it's OK. 

I have put a separate supply to the pump and it runs OK. 

I can hear the microswitches clicking when I operate any of the taps. 

Does anyone know how the microswitches turn on the pump? 

To my way of thinking the 12 volt positive supply goes to the pump and then from the pump it is switched by the microswitches via a relay to the negative. If I'm right where will I find the relay. If I'm wrong how will it be wired? 

bigfrank3


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

bigfrank3

canyou check if you have any power at the pump there's normally a connector block where the wire comes out of the tank

joe


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Joe, across the two wires which go to the pump there is no voltage when a tap is opened. Whether a tap is on or off there is 12 volt positive between 1 of the wires and a separate negative I have on a trailing socket.

Frank


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

frank is there any thing from the other wire to neutral with the tap open

joe


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Joe In a word no.  

I will be resuming my testing tomorrow, what I would like to know is how the circuit is likely be wired. As we all know all the wiring is well hidden and camouflaged 
Frank


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Frank, it may be worth unplugging and replugging the 15way Block B connector from the electrobloc. 

It may be just that the pump bearing has dried out preventing the impeller turning. Gentle tap on the side of the pump may free this.

Wiring diagram for Electrobloc EBL99 attached.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks silverF1, The pump will work when I supply power via a wander lead, and I have tried unplugging and replugging in block B. Thanks for the diagram , I do have one but mine is written in German. Although over the years at work I have managed with Swedish, Czeck, French, Italian etc diagrams for faultfinding on welding machines. 

Frank


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Bigfrank does the pump run if you try another tap ie the bathroom one if its does the micro switch inside the tap is faulty.To test the micro switches you will need a continuity meter and find the two wires that come from the bottom of the tap turn the tap on and you should get continuity if you dont then the microsswitch is probably faulty.They either switch the live or the negative as far as a relay goes ive never seen one yet but will stand corrected.
kev


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

None of the taps will switch the pump on.I've not stripped the taps down yet but I can't see three microswitches failing at the same time without any warning. It's got to be a bad connection or relay at fault.

Frank


----------

